# Becoming Presbyterian



## Staphlobob (Jan 20, 2008)

After several months of busy-ness, I've got a few moments.

I officially became a Prebyterian Friday night. Was voted into the Evangelical Reformed Presbyterian Church (ERPC), though I'm only part-time as a pastor (Redeemer Christian Congregation - independent). 

Work full-time as a Pastoral Counselor and head of the Mentoring Program at Helping Up Mission. I'm the token Calvinist speaking the truth in love to the Arminians who inhabit the place. (In December the band actually did Springsteen's version of "Santa Clause is Coming to Town" in a Friday afternoon chapel service.) 

Anyway, after a number of years of study I've left behind the liberalism of the elca and joined a fully biblical group. Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank goodness you avoided all of that immersion mess. 

Glad to hear where you've been led.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 20, 2008)

Kevin,

Congrats! Isn't ERPC the new one founded just a couple of years ago? Glad to hear you escaped from ELCA. They are even worse than the group I was in (ABCUSA)!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 20, 2008)

All these alphabets!

I think I will start a church for farmers.

it will be the:

E.I. E. I. O


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> I'm the token Calvinist speaking the truth in love to the Arminians who inhabit the place. (In December the band actually did Springsteen's version of "Santa Clause is Coming to Town" in a Friday afternoon chapel service.)



Arminians! 

Sounds like pagans who need to repent and trust Christ as LORD and Savior.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2008)

Richard King said:


> All these alphabets!
> 
> I think I will start a church for farmers.
> 
> ...


----------



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> After several months of busy-ness, I've got a few moments.
> 
> I officially became a Prebyterian Friday night. Was voted into the Evangelical Reformed Presbyterian Church (ERPC), though I'm only part-time as a pastor (Redeemer Christian Congregation - independent).
> 
> ...



So, you are a pastor in the midst of a bunch of Arminians? You should talk to Mark and share some stories.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2008)

Praise the Lord! And, welcome back, Staphlobob!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Staphlobob (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the posts, guys. I can't make it here very often (I'm in my office at the moment), but I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the fold. I am not even sure how ELCA can even call themselves Lutherans. I would think the more conservative and Scripture-centred Lutherans shudder at the position ELCA takes.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 31, 2008)

Good to see you back brother and to hear the good report!


----------

